# Sunny coast



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all , got time off till friday lets get up in the water behind Curamundi weir and catch some a them trevas..
Kilkenny


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Kenny,

Just noticed your post, but unfortunately I've been workin' all week. I'm looking to get out for some early sessions on the weekend though before that big angry yella fella hits... Gonna be a hot weekend!

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

OK Jason, it's a bit late now, Anyway I been up to the weir last wed on the bank and managed a nice mullet on a red and silver popper of all things, the trevally were there also hearding fish right up to the wall but I could not get them to chomp on what I was throwing at em.
Perhaps next week we can get a lure to them trevas,
Kenny


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Mullet eh? I've seen so many of 'em in there but never caught one on a lure before. I'd love to have another crack at those trevs though.

I've got next Wed & Fri off, so if you're interested let me know.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

The famous Kilkenny IS alive. Haven't seen or heard from you for some time. We'll have to hit Baroon again soon hey? Or even Borumba? Got the sounder in the Adventure now and ready to give it a good run.

Cheers, Gigantor


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Gigantor me lad, yeah I been a bit quiet. Jason, I will be going down to Newcastle next wed to pick up a bike then ride her back to Qld so may not be good again till the friday. I have to look for another job also, you got any conections with BCF Maroochydore ?
See them blokes are getting geared up for a sea side jaunt out from Curamundy, its 17.00hrs now in Nambour and blowing a gail. Wish them good luck for Sunday though..
Kenny


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

kilkenny said:


> I have to look for another job also, you got any conections with BCF Maroochydore ?


Nothing available at Maroochydore that I know of, but they are opening a store at Morayfield next month, so there may be some positions there.



kilkenny said:


> See them blokes are getting geared up for a sea side jaunt out from Curamundy


Yeah, I'm considering tagging along. I've never been out there before but looks like an opportunity too good to pass up. Haven't decided yet...

Cheers,

Jason.


----------

